
Senate Bill 827 could raise height limits throughout San Fran, transform city - DrScump
http://www.sfexaminer.com/senate-bill-827-raise-height-limits-throughout-sf-transform-city
======
seattle_spring
Why would you change the headline from SF to "San Fran"?

~~~
DrScump
I don't automatically assume that the mere "SF" means San Francisco, CA, USA,
first and foremost to _everybody in the world_. And the full "San Francisco"
exceeded the 80-character limit; dropping any other word would have lessened
clarity. So, I chose what I thought was the best unambiguous abbreviation.
Perhaps it was a poor choice; mods are welcome to reword it any way they like.

"Frisco" would have fit, but SF denizens tend to go nonlinear upon its use.

~~~
jnordwick
SF seems more common in the past, is it not? A quick search seems to concur.

------
throwaway1748
A very good step if passed. Sadly these new projects will still have to go
through a lengthy, byzantine approvals process

------
thesmart
No one calls it "San Fran". People tell you that in the first 15 minutes of
being there.

